# bmiCalc (BodyMassIndex) - kein erfolgreiches auslesen



## baer1208 (8. Mai 2005)

hy @ all!

hab heut mal d WTK ausprobiert!
doch stoß ich jez zu beginn schon auf einen (für mich) unerklärlichen fehler!
mal folgender code:

```
private boolean validateInputKg() {
        String s_kg = kg.getString();
        System.out.println(s_kg+" bin jez in kg");
        boolean inputFlag = false;
        try {
            if (s_kg.length() > 0) {
                int n= Integer.parseInt(s_kg);
              inputFlag = true;
            }
        }
        catch(Exception e) {System.err.println(e);}
        System.out.println("error in kg");
        return inputFlag;        
    }
```
kg ist ein TextField!
er hüpft nicht in die exception - bekomme nur d ausgabe "error in kg"! 
ich trag jedoch zahlen ein!!! (z.B. 111)

hat wer ne ahnung woran das liegt?
tia! ciao baer


----------



## BRT006 (9. Mai 2005)

Ich seh den Fehler irgendwie nicht. Wenn du ne Zahl eingibst, wird die geparst, wieso sollte da eine Exception ausgelöst werden? Unter der Ausnahmenbehandlung steht dann die Ausgabe "error in kg", die wird selbstverständlich ausgegeben, weil das nie nächste Anweisung nach dem try-catch Block ist.


----------



## Sky (9. Mai 2005)

Guck mal in Zeile 13 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println("error in kg");
```
! Du gibst diese Meldung immer aus, egal, ob ein Fehler vorliegt oder nicht!


----------



## BRT006 (9. Mai 2005)

Das wollte ich auch damit sagen.


----------



## Sky (9. Mai 2005)

Was ist eigentlich dein Problem??

Willst Du etwa eine Exception bekommen? Sehe ich nicht so ganz den Sinn drin!? Wenn ich eine korrekte Eingabe parse, warum sollte ein Fehler kommen!?


----------

